# Police officer move from Australia to USA



## Thom8480 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm hoping I can get some info from anyone who is a serving Police Officer in North America. 

Me and the wife are debating a move to USA in a couple of years once we have saved enough cash as she is constantly been asked to work out there for her job (disability services). 

I am English, but by the time we move if we do, I will have duel UK/Australian citizenship. 
I know most forces require American citizenship to be a police officer, however does anyone know of any force that accepts transfers from serving officers from other countries?
We're hoping more east coast near to New York if possible. 

Thanks. 

Thom


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Never come cross any LEO jobs not requiring US citizenship
nor will they sponsor


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

US government employers, be it federal, state or municipality, do not sponsor visas for law enforcement officers. There is no such thing as international transfers. 

Can you explain "disability services" as far as your wife's professions is concerned please? Thank you.

What makes you want to move to the US particularly to an area with harsh winters and high cost of living?


----------

